# What pokemon surprised you



## DanE (Mar 6, 2011)

I know you guys just got the game but what pokemon that you thought was weak surprised you and was actually very strong even a possible game changer online.

I think people are ignoring Scolipede, a combo of set Toxic spikes with Venoshock can deal 130 attck plus same type bonus


----------



## blazikengirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Darmanitan surprised me in a good way 


This monstrosity, in a bad way.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 21, 2011)

Klink and it's evolutions.

They're *not* pokémon, imo


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2011)

Bouffalant. That thing is surprisingly hard to OHKO.


----------



## TheSeaDevil (Jan 5, 2013)

Reuniclus suprised the shit out of me, Its harder to kill than than a main character wearing plot armor


----------



## creative (Jan 5, 2013)

Marowak are fucking horrifying whenever I fight them. I'm surprised they can use so many fucked up fire-moves via TM.

_fireblast

incinerate

*fucking focus blast?

*_what the fuck?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 5, 2013)

Swords Dance Arcues, only counter on my main team is suicide lead.


----------

